# Autocruise 2001 Body Panels



## 127419 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi 

I've got some stress cracks in the overhead cowel and skirts of my 2001 vista. Does anyone know if these parts are GRP or ABS. Anyone know of a good repairer in the south ideally wiltshire? 

Thanks


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

*cracks in autocruise bodywork*

Mick Hillier of crystal coachworks,Hermitage, Newbury does quite a lot of these repairs to Autocruise vans. Phone him on 01635 202381


----------

